# DW Review - dodo juice The Clay Pad Twins review



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Muzzer42's Official Dodo Juice The Clay Pad Twins Review

First and foremost, i must say a massive thank you to Dom and all at Dodo Juice for sending this to me to review, i was surprised to receive it but ultimately very thankful.

As most of us know Dodo Juice, i wont go into massive details but you can find more information here
www.dodojuice.com

Today's review is of their new Clay Pad Twins

The Product
The product arrived in a plastic case with a detailed description on the front, see the picture below.








On opening the packet i found two clay pads, with a velcro band in between them just big enough to slip your hand through. One pad is a pale blue







, the other a purple colour







, although i am not sure which grade is which. The grades included are fine and medium.
Although they are designed to offer the same feel as a traditional clay, they have the added bonus of being able to start at one grade and move to the next if the first grade doesn't do what you want it to. Also, having velcro on them makes changing the pads a doddle.

In use
Now Dodo Juice states on the packaging that you need to leave the car wet and use a specific medium to lubricate the panel before using, however for the purpose of this test i wanted to see if just plain water would do the job.

So i washed the car and rinsed and left the panel soaking wet before running the purple pad across one flank of the car. I have to say that i haven't clayed the car for some time and i made sure i did the best cleanse i have done for some time before using the pad. This was the result i ended up with









Next i moved to the other side and repeated the procedure using the blue pad and this was what i ended up with









The Price
Available from here http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ at £12.95

Would i use it again?

Yes, the fact the pads are replaceable makes this very handy and a worthwhile addition to anyone's armoury of detailing products

Conclusion
Dodo Juice The Clay Pad Twins is an inovative take on the current fashion for reinventing the clay bar, is easy to use and because of the size of the pads, can cover a larger area than pure clay.

DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "
__________________


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If anyone can give me any hints on how to make the headers bold and bigger, then feel free to let me know. Also any suggestions regarding the review before i post it in Dodo Juice's section


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Great review buddy, when you want to make them bold click on 'Go Advanced' under the text box and this will give you the option to make them bold and increase the size to 3...

Could you please check the template in Area 51 and just copy the little disclaimer at the bottom. :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Grey/blue is fine (gentle grey).
Pink/purple is medium (purposeful purple).
We do need to make that clearer... thanks for spotting.


----------

